# Hacienda Del Mar, Puerto Rico



## Cropman

Just got off the phone with Hyatt.  I had a reservation for here in April.  I say had because I was just informed the resort is closed until July 1, 2018.  (I know it's bad there, didn't realize the resort was in that bad of shape.)  It would have been nice to have been notified of this.  However, in their generosity, they have given me until December 31 to rebook a vacation with my points through Hyatt.  Can't be used for Interval.  23 days to decide where we want to go, if they have availability.  No wait list.  Must be booked.  At least no fees.

I know I'm whining about a vacation while the island is devastated.  It's not that.  We were actually going to stay at the resort and see if we could volunteer to help for a week.  It just seems like Hyatt could be a little more accommodating/flexible in us using our points.  

Maybe if I switched to the new Portfolio Program all of our problems would be solved!!


----------



## Kal

Cropman said:


> Just got off the phone with Hyatt.  I had a reservation for here in April.  I say had because I was just informed the resort is closed until July 1, 2018.  (I know it's bad there, didn't realize the resort was in that bad of shape.)  It would have been nice to have been notified of this.  However, in their generosity, they have given me until December 31 to rebook a vacation with my points through Hyatt.  Can't be used for Interval.  23 days to decide where we want to go, if they have availability.  No wait list.  Must be booked.  At least no fees.
> I know I'm whining about a vacation while the island is devastated.  It's not that.  We were actually going to stay at the resort and see if we could volunteer to help for a week.  It just seems like Hyatt could be a little more accommodating/flexible in us using our points.
> 
> Maybe if I switched to the new Portfolio Program all of our problems would be solved!!


Here's what Hyatt is telling the owners:

_"Repairs and recovery continue at Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda del Mar, in the wake of Hurricane Maria’s September landfall in Puerto Rico.

 
The resort is still without permanent electricity, although an additional, larger generator is scheduled to arrive in coming weeks. The reconstruction schedule hasn't been finalized, but work is expected to begin immediately after the dryout process finishes in January 2018. We'll keep sending you updates as progress continues.

 
The resort will remain closed through July 2018. Owners and guests with reservations through July should call Member Services at +1.800.GO.HYATT or email info@hyattresidenceclub.com to reschedule. Cancellation and rescheduling fees associated with these changes will be waived.

 
While you will not have access to the resort until late summer or fall 2018, we are pleased to offer members in good standing the opportunity to exchange your week – or weeks – with other Hyatt Residence Club resorts."_


----------



## Caligirlfrtx

I understand that they are redoing the entire resort and all resorts in the area however my question is... Is it even worth it to buy into Hyatt Hacienda at all? I have heard so many negative remarks about PR. I have a seller on ebay trying to swindle me on this location. After doing my research, I found out that the lower mf's are only for 2018. She neglected to list that in her description.  Any opinions on Hyatt PR?


----------



## Sapper

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I understand that they are redoing the entire resort and all resorts in the area however my question is... Is it even worth it to buy into Hyatt Hacienda at all? I have heard so many negative remarks about PR. I have a seller on ebay trying to swindle me on this location. After doing my research, I found out that the lower mf's are only for 2018. She neglected to list that in her description.  Any opinions on Hyatt PR?



Our visit was pre-hurricane destruction. My wife and son loved the property. My perception was the property was kind of run down but the service by the staff was very good. What was the Hyatt hotel next door has been sitting vacant for years, so it gives the whole place a creepy feel. The plus side is you have a private beach with few people (unless it's spring break and a college group has decided that Hyatt IS the place to be, haha). 

I saw the one on eBay. The two big turn offs for me for this listing were the seller and the points. Re the seller, I have communicated with her in the past, and it was a big turn off. She dodged questions asked and what she did answer had a tone to it like I was wasting her time. The points, 1300 is low and they have high maintenance fees at that property.

If I were in your shoes, I'd figure out a way out of it. Buy a different location, and then trade in. I seem to remember there was a lot of availability for that property.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx

Sapper said:


> Our visit was pre-hurricane destruction. My wife and son loved the property. My perception was the property was kind of run down but the service by the staff was very good. What was the Hyatt hotel next door has been sitting vacant for years, so it gives the whole place a creepy feel. The plus side is you have a private beach with few people (unless it's spring break and a college group has decided that Hyatt IS the place to be, haha).
> 
> I saw the one on eBay. The two big turn offs for me for this listing were the seller and the points. Re the seller, I have communicated with her in the past, and it was a big turn off. She dodged questions asked and what she did answer had a tone to it like I was wasting her time. The points, 1300 is low and they have high maintenance fees at that property.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I'd figure out a way out of it. Buy a different location, and then trade in. I seem to remember there was a lot of availability for that property.


She did the same to me. I only bid as I was waiting for her to answer me. She mislead on the MF's and was very snappy when I asked her about them. She said that she quoted the 2018 fees as she knew them. What she failed to mention is that the MF's will double (back to normal) after they reopen. I told her to talk to her seller and let me know and have not heard back from her. I will not proceed and she will get a neg. from me.


----------



## Sapper

Caligirlfrtx said:


> She did the same to me. I only bid as I was waiting for her to answer me. She mislead on the MF's and was very snappy when I asked her about them. She said that she quoted the 2018 fees as she knew them. What she failed to mention is that the MF's will double (back to normal) after they reopen. I told her to talk to her seller and let me know and have not heard back from her. I will not proceed and she will get a neg. from me.



You may also want to give eBay a call and let them know what is going on. That way if she tries to file a non paying bidder report, you have already given them a heads up.


----------



## PerryKing

The Club now is scheduled to open after 3 Jan 2019. ( Second hurricane did much more damage than they even estimated until they stared examining things more closely - like the wet walls etc. ) 

  I had 5 weeks in a row cancelled for NOV and DEC 2017,  then I rebooked 5 weeks for 2018 NOV and DEC but those will be cancelled also with the new opening time being projected as 3 JAN 2019.  But I do love the place.  I Bought one of the official resale weeks, week 21 for'  $2600 from the on site  Hyatt approve Broker  (so I received  the Hotel program included) .  Then later I bought week 20 on ebay for $19. the purchase for only $19  Included receiving  the current year paid Maintenance fee  of around $1400 at NO COST TO ME !  ( I deposited the 1300 points I received  into the External Exchange program with Interval International)   and when  all paperwork was done (it  took about 7 months). When transfer to Hyatt membership was completed and the deal done,   the resale company sent me a $200 Visa Gift card.


BUT  JUST FYI for all:    I do really like the place and especially the STAFF.    Some day its going to be even nicer, so get one while you can, especially if you only need to add to your HYATT Points.

  Remember Rockefeller spotted the beach and built the hotel next door,  the Cerromar Beach - later operated by the Hyatt Hotel corp. (If he did not build the hotels (also the Dorado Beach Hotel at the other end of the golf course)  he at least bought a lot of property in the area, including the Plantation across the street.( with two more golf courses and 3 buildings of Luxury condo fully owned units.)    The Cerromar beach hotel  property is now owned by the same Caribbean Properties Group that developed  the new Ritz Carlton, and Million dollar wholly owned Condos and homes along the beach next to the Ritz,  on the other side of the golf course from where the time share and old Cerromar Beach hotel are joined at the hip. The two hotels and time share are connected by the golf course, with the Ritz at the east side and the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar and Old Cerramor Hotel  at the West side, and the course hugs along the coast line (With several residential neighborhoods in between )  at each end of the course.  

SEE: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/16/travel/a-ritz-ups-the-ante-in-puerto-rico.html

  and  the same group still  owns the "owners lounge" building on the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar property. It was actually the original Time Share sales office.  But the location of the old Hyatt Cerromar hotel next-door that  is  now closed says  something about the location.  Cerromar  Beach ! WOW !!  , I'm sure that some day it  will someday be torn down and replaced and the whole area will be returned to its former  glory !  (Last heard rumor  was that they we going to build a JW Marriott hotel, with some TS units in it also). That was before the two hurricanes hit last year !  But don't hold your breath on redevelopment any time soon of the next door old hotel. It dose and will be torn down before the property can build new !) . SO  Just ignore the fenced in  mess next door. (It looks like a war zone in there when peaking through the fence) and enjoy the Quite secluded beach at the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar for a relaxed wwonderful beach vacation.  And then decide if you should get a Hyatt TS resale while you can at great prices.   

I also own 3 other Hyatt's one in FL at COCONUT Plantation, and ski weeks in Colorado at Breckenridge and Beaver Creek.


----------



## PerryKing

Cropman said:


> Just got off the phone with Hyatt.  I had a reservation for here in April.  I say had because I was just informed the resort is closed until July 1, 2018.  (I know it's bad there, didn't realize the resort was in that bad of shape.)  It would have been nice to have been notified of this.  However, in their generosity, they have given me until December 31 to rebook a vacation with my points through Hyatt.  Can't be used for Interval.  23 days to decide where we want to go, if they have availability.  No wait list.  Must be booked.  At least no fees.
> 
> I know I'm whining about a vacation while the island is devastated.  It's not that.  We were actually going to stay at the resort and see if we could volunteer to help for a week.  It just seems like Hyatt could be a little more accommodating/flexible in us using our points.
> 
> Maybe if I switched to the new Portfolio Program all of our problems would be solved!!



I was in San Juan around Christmas 2017 for one day on a HAL Cruise. I called the resort manager and ask if I might stop by the resort to see what happened to it.  He said "no, it is now a large construction site, and no one but the construction company workers are allowed on the site."    Even if he said yes, since I had limited time,  I would have had to take a TAXI at $65 each way, which I out of hand  declined to pay that much. So I guess I will have to wait until after JAN 3rd 2019 to get back to one of my favorite Hayat  Residence clubs (which I do own 2 units at)  see my post below from today also.


----------



## suzannesimon

Cropman said:


> Just got off the phone with Hyatt.  I had a reservation for here in April.  I say had because I was just informed the resort is closed until July 1, 2018.  (I know it's bad there, didn't realize the resort was in that bad of shape.)  It would have been nice to have been notified of this.  However, in their generosity, they have given me until December 31 to rebook a vacation with my points through Hyatt.  Can't be used for Interval.  23 days to decide where we want to go, if they have availability.  No wait list.  Must be booked.  At least no fees.
> 
> I know I'm whining about a vacation while the island is devastated.  It's not that.  We were actually going to stay at the resort and see if we could volunteer to help for a week.  It just seems like Hyatt could be a little more accommodating/flexible in us using our points.
> 
> Maybe if I switched to the new Portfolio Program all of our problems would be solved!!



We Marriott owners would have loved Hyatt’s gesture to make up for your lost week.  I lost 3 Christmas weeks at Marriott Frenchman’s Cove and they would do absolutely nothing for us. Even the insurance they sold owners to cover lost weeks turned out to be worthless.


----------



## PerryKing

Well sorry to hear that about you loosing out do to the Marriott policy. (You should , maybe,  be able to at least deduct your losses on your 2017 income taxes as a Disaster  loss - look into that possibility if its not to late for you) )  I also had 5 consecutive weeks booked at Hacienda dell Mar from NOV 2017 to Dec 2017.  So  since i could not use them (cancelled by Hyatt and the Hurricane) I ended up taking 4 back to back cruises totaling 39 days  on Holland America Cruise line to the southern Caribbean and to the Eastern Caribbean with a one day stop in San Juan.  around New years 2018.  San Juan was back in Business !.  

Anyway, Just FYI  Hyatt refunded all the Club Use  points that I had used for the reservations for Nov and Dec 2017 to my Hyatt account.  And for the points would have expired that I made two of the reservations with (before they expired ) Hyatt is giving two COMP week stays in the same type of unit I had original reserved.  Just FYI.

That was before they extended the estimated reopening date two Jan3,2019.  So before they announced the extension I had already booked five more weeks for NOV-DEC 2018.  Now they have to do it allover again.   Hopefully I can get back there for NOV-DEC 2019.


----------



## Edward Druy

I just spoke with a Hyatt rep handling the Hacienda Del Mar. I have CUP points about to expire, and wanted to know my options. She could not confirm any opening date for the resort in 2019, and let slip that an update will be sent out soon advising us owners of the progress. She let slip that one of the possibilities is that the resort may not open. Does anyone have any updated information.


----------



## bdh

In talking with the previous manager last week, the mgr commented that its targeted to open Dec 2019.  Mgr went on to note that there was no structural damage to the buildings, but was a HUGE amount of water intrusion - so it's a complete rebuild/replacement of everything except the structural frame.  The repair/rebuild is approx $25M - all but $2M will be covered by insurance.  Combine HDM owners getting to use all their points at other Hyatt locations, having their MF cut in half for a year and paying less than 10% for a complete reno - things could have been a LOT worse for HDM owners.


----------



## Sapper

I have seen some photos where they have gutted the units and look like they are ready to instal new everything. I doubt they would have gone to the effort of gutting the units if they were not going to re open the property (they would have either abandon it or torn it down).


----------



## bdh

Sapper said:


> I have seen some photos where they have gutted the units and look like they are ready to instal new everything. I doubt they would have gone to the effort of gutting the units if they were not going to re open the property (they would have either abandon it or torn it down).



Agree with Sapper!

Regarding the old Cerromar: It is under the control of the development group that converted the former Hyatt Dorado property to a Ritz.  There have been several different plans for the old Cerromar (hotel - hotel with some TS units - condos, etc) - however none of them resulted in a construction project yet.  Sounds like the one that is going to win out is a hotel - timing of that is "uncertain" (I think that's how you spell "Puerto Rico").  Only bad news seems to be that the old lazy river will not be reactivated.


----------



## magicjourney

Here is the March update I got this morning:

Greetings from beautiful Puerto Rico!

We are pleased to provide another update on the ongoing efforts to restore _Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda del Mar_, to its former splendor and are committed to providing regular communication regarding our progress. 

We are currently anticipating a December 2019 opening. As this date may change based upon the progress of construction, we will share more information as it becomes available.

Since last month’s communication, construction teams have been working on infrastructure projects which include pipe insulation for in-room HVAC units, installing and wiring the HVAC door sensors, and painting of plumbing for fire sprinkler systems for easier identification during inspection and repair. The HVAC door sensors regulate the air conditioning system when the villa balcony door is open, which is both environmentally friendly and cost-efficient. Completion and inspection of these projects will allow us to move forward with other initiatives in the resort’s recovery plan.

Our next project in the resort’s restoration will be roof replacement on the villa buildings. This is especially exciting as it is the first step of one of the major exterior projects. Each step of the recovery plan that is completed brings us one step closer to welcoming our owners back to their beautifully restored resort. We look forward to providing the next resort update in April.

Sincerely,

General Manager


----------



## PerryKing

bdh said:


> Agree with Sapper!
> 
> Regarding the old Cerromar: It is under the control of the development group that converted the former Hyatt Dorado property to a Ritz.  There have been several different plans for the old Cerromar (hotel - hotel with some TS units - condos, etc) - however none of them resulted in a construction project yet.  Sounds like the one that is going to win out is a hotel - timing of that is "uncertain" (I think that's how you spell "Puerto Rico").  Only bad news seems to be that the old lazy river will not be reactivated.


*The old Cerromar hotel building will never be reused, but it will have to be raised to make room for a smaller hotel just a bit east of the Cerromar building.  The Last proposal , before the hurricane and before Marriott bought the Hyatt's,  was that it  would be built and Owned by the Caribbean Property Group and be managed by Marriott as a JW Marriott ( With a Casino ) *

*The Caribbean Property Group is the same owner of the completely New 6 star Ritz, and Million dollar residences along the beach on the other side of the Golf Course, and of the Plantation across the highway from the Ritz.  All these  properties ( Cerromar Beach Hyatt the Dorado Beach Hyatt and the Plantation were originally developed by Rockefeller in the 60's or so.  He saw how nice the beaches were including the one at the Cerromar beach and where the Hyatt  Residence club is also located.  (Its the same beach) *

* So that was the ideal anyway back in 2016 /17 … before the two hurricanes.  NOW,  If it ever happens who knows !   But the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar was a nice place, and great beach,  before the hurricanes, and it looks like it will be even better after the refurbishment.  So get one while you can !!   *


----------



## Pathways

FYI for those who haven't checked - Rebuild must be going well.  They are now accepting reservations starting the first week in December.  Since HDM is a Saturday check-in, that means December 7th


----------



## ConejoRed

Good to see!  I just got word that my Platinum week 3 just passed ROFR (only paying $250.00 for 2,000 points with seller paying closing) so now may ask the seller to reserve the week for my use since it is in the HRPP right now.  It looks like it will be all new everything and it will be nice to experience it right after reopening.


----------



## Pathways

You will need to report to us what you find.  The 'sales' center/store/workout area and the bar/restaurant were in separate buildings, were not owned by HDM, and were not on their land.  I wonder if any of that was rebuilt


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ConejoRed said:


> Good to see!  I just got word that my Platinum week 3 just passed ROFR (only paying $250.00 for 2,000 points with seller paying closing) so now may ask the seller to reserve the week for my use since it is in the HHRP right now)  It looks like it will be all new everything and it will be nice to experience it right after reopening.



I'm so excited for you and hope to visit there one day myself...Have fun


----------



## SteelerGal

@ConejoRed is Hacienda Del Mar open?


----------



## grevas1

The email dated May 8th, stated they are aiming for a December 2019 opening.


----------



## ConejoRed

I am actually still waiting for my transfer to be completed.  Have emailed the closing co. twice so far this month and have received no response.  Excuse has been that the delay was with the PR Lawyer, but not sure.  My week is week 3 so my last questions to the closing company was the status of the fixed week, i.e. was it booked or is it in CUP and finally if they could move it to EEE if not closed by that deadline.  No answer to these question at all.  Have told them I will cancel if no reasonable use in 2020 is available and I certainly don’t want to have to pay the 2020 maintenance fees if no real 2020 use is available which may mean changing the first use year to 2021 at the very least.  Given the state of political affairs and the city of San Juan basically at a stand still at the moment, not hopeful that there will be much progress any time soon.

With regard to the opening, I did put in a waitlist request for a week there in April 2020 that matched fairly quickly so that was a good sign that it will be opening, but I had to cancel it because we are going to New Zealand this fall now.


----------



## SteelerGal

ConejoRed said:


> I am actually still waiting for my transfer to be completed.  Have emailed the closing co. twice so far this month and have received no response.  Excuse has been that the delay was with the PR Lawyer, but not sure.  My week is week 3 so my last questions to the closing company was the status of the fixed week, i.e. was it booked or is it in CUP and finally if they could move it to EEE if not closed by that deadline.  No answer to these question at all.  Have told them I will cancel if no reasonable use in 2020 is available and I certainly don’t want to have to pay the 2020 maintenance fees if no real 2020 use is available which may mean changing the first use year to 2021 at the very least.  Given the state of political affairs and the city of San Juan basically at a stand still at the moment, not hopeful that there will be much progress any time soon.
> 
> With regard to the opening, I did put in a waitlist request for a week there in April 2020 that matched fairly quickly so that was a good sign that it will be opening, but I had to cancel it because we are going to New Zealand this fall now.


Thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ConejoRed said:


> I am actually still waiting for my transfer to be completed.  Have emailed the closing co. twice so far this month and have received no response.  Excuse has been that the delay was with the PR Lawyer, but not sure.  My week is week 3 so my last questions to the closing company was the status of the fixed week, i.e. was it booked or is it in CUP and finally if they could move it to EEE if not closed by that deadline.  No answer to these question at all.  Have told them I will cancel if no reasonable use in 2020 is available and I certainly don’t want to have to pay the 2020 maintenance fees if no real 2020 use is available which may mean changing the first use year to 2021 at the very least.  Given the state of political affairs and the city of San Juan basically at a stand still at the moment, not hopeful that there will be much progress any time soon.
> 
> With regard to the opening, I did put in a waitlist request for a week there in April 2020 that matched fairly quickly so that was a good sign that it will be opening, but I had to cancel it because we are going to New Zealand this fall now.



ConejoRed, what company did you buy this TS from?


----------



## ConejoRed

Vacation Properties for Less off of eBay.  Only paid $250 and the seller is paying closing so not really out of pocket much for it, but I don’t want to necessarily pay 2020 maintenance fees if I am not going to get any practical 2020 use.  Due to other plans we already have I would have probably moved it to EEE anyway so o.k. with that if they can get their act together.


----------



## echino

ConejoRed said:


> Vacation Properties for Less off of eBay



I read they went out of business.


----------



## SteelerGal

Since Hyatt is having to rebuild the TS, will the hotel and casino project get off the ground?  I know The Ritz is open and thriving so wondering if anyone heard of resurrecting Hacienda?


----------



## ConejoRed

Could explain the no replies.  Will have to do a search on them.  Not out a lot of $$$ at least if they have.


----------



## Sapper

echino said:


> I read they went out of business.



Where did you see that?  I had a good purchase with them. It would explain why they have had no listings for a while though.


----------



## SteelerGal

I did notice there weren’t any listings from them lately.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

ConejoRed said:


> Vacation Properties for Less off of eBay.  Only paid $250 and the seller is paying closing so not really out of pocket much for it, but I don’t want to necessarily pay 2020 maintenance fees if I am not going to get any practical 2020 use.  Due to other plans we already have I would have probably moved it to EEE anyway so o.k. with that if they can get their act together.



I hope Vacation Properties for Less Vacation Properties for Less is able to get you to closing very quickly....that is such a great price...congrats...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

echino said:


> I read they went out of business.



I just looked it up and wow they sure did...It looks like they were all owned by one entity and the companies listed below were all owned by the same company.

*Bankruptcy*
On 04/09/2019, the company filed for reorganization under Chapter 11 of the federal Bankruptcy Act, case number 19-14605-JKO.

This permits the company to continue to operate with court supervision while developing a plan of reorganization.

Those with monetary claims against the company are advised to obtain a Proof of Claim form by writing to Florida Southern Bankruptcy Court CM/ECF, 299 East Broward Blvd. #112, Fort Lauderdale, FL, 33301 for resubmission to that court.

The case number should be entered on the form.

*Unassigned*
On April 9, 2019, American Resource Management, LLC, filed Chapter 11 reorganization in the U.S. Bankruptcy Court, Southern District of Florida, Case # 19-14607-JKO.

This and other related companies are being jointly administered by the Trustee:
Jointly Administered Chapter 11 Cases
19-14606-RBR American Resource Management, LLC (IL)
19-14607-RBR American Resource Management Group, LLC (FL)
19-14608-RBR Boomtown Holding Group, LLC (DE)
19-14609-JKO Redemption and Release, LLC (DE)
19-14610-RBR Redemption Holdings USA, LLC
19-14611-RBR Resort Exit Team LLC (FL)
19-14612-RBR Vacation Properties for Less, LLC
19-14613-JKO VPL Holdings, LLC (FL)

This matter came before the Court without a hearing upon Debtor's Motion to Jointly Administer Chapter 11 Cases (ECF 6). The cases identified in the caption of this order are pending in this court by or against (1) a husband and wife, or (2) a partnership and one or more of its general partners, or (3) two or more general members of a partnership, or (4) a debtor and an affiliate. It appears that these cases should be jointly administered as authorized under Bankruptcy Rule 1015 and Local Rule 1015-1.

1. A single case docket and court file will be maintained hereafter under the "lead case" number.
2. Pleadings filed in other than the lead case shall be captioned under the lead case name(s) and case number followed by the words "(Jointly Administered)" and beneath that caption, the case names and numbers for the cases in which the document is being filed. Claims filed shall indicate only the case name and number of the case in which the claim is asserted. Separate claims registers shall be maintained for each case. Ballots shall be styled and filed only in the case name and number of the member case for which the plan being voted on was filed.
3. The debtor-in-possession, or if applicable, trustee, will not commingle assets or liabilities unless and until it is determined, after notice and hearing, that these cases involve the same debtor or that another ground exists to order substantive consolidation of these cases

Pursuant to the Order of this Court entered on April 18, 2019 (D.E. #45) directing the United States Trustee to appoint a chapter 11 trustee in the above-captioned case, the United States Trustee for Region 21 hereby appoints the following person as Chapter 11 Trustee:
Barry E. Mukamal
1000 So. Federal Hwy., Suite 200 Ft. Lauderdale, FL 33316
(954) 761-4518
bmukamal@kapilamukamal.com

For further assistance:
Unites Stated Bankruptcy Court
United States Courthouse
299 East Broward Blvd., Room 112
Ft. Lauderdale, FL 33301
(954) 769-5700
Link: https://www.flsb.uscourts.gov/court/ft-lauderdale


----------



## ConejoRed

Well.. finally got a reply today from their ‘front office’ email address today.  Their response to my questions were:

“Unfortunately, we cannot make a reservation or bank points for new owners. I understand that Hyatt works differently, but this is a company policy. We are working hard to get this transfer finalized as soon as possible.”

Going to respond that they don’t need to do it, the seller needs to and can do it if they wanted to keep some good will in place while this drags on..


----------



## SteelerGal

I am waiting for HHI and we agreed that the seller will help transfer the 2020 reservation to us.


----------



## Elle Kaye

We just got an email today from the Hacienda. The wording was off... said that they had a model villa open that ‘ was getting a lot of business ‘ (??) I have no idea what that means. I DO know that it’s very strange that I’ve never been able to find one picture of the place post hurricane. And this was in September of 2017. The few pictures we’ve gotten from the resort show very little. In March.. a tree that is by the lobby is pictured all beaten up right after the hurricane, then another picture of said tree looking healthy. OK, thanks Mother Nature. Today, a picture of the OLD roof , saying they’re ready to put on a new one. A few interior shots of unfinished drywall. Said they’re ‘ trying different finishes ‘. What?? You don’t have this stuff picked out yet? 
Does anyone else out there find this lack of information disturbing? The Ritz down the road has been open for over a YEAR. In the email they were practically begging people to pay their maintenance fees ( which are outrageous) and then telling them to use their points for another resort ( Key West, etc)
Does anyone have any thoughts on this? PR itself is in chaos right now- and the lack of communication is very strange. You’d think they’d want to keep in contact with owners, because we are the income stream. What I’m asking is : has anyone laid eyes on this place, and see that there is actual construction going on??


----------



## Sapper

Elle Kaye said:


> We just got an email today from the Hacienda. The wording was off... said that they had a model villa open that ‘ was getting a lot of business ‘ (??) I have no idea what that means. I DO know that it’s very strange that I’ve never been able to find one picture of the place post hurricane. And this was in September of 2017. The few pictures we’ve gotten from the resort show very little. In March.. a tree that is by the lobby is pictured all beaten up right after the hurricane, then another picture of said tree looking healthy. OK, thanks Mother Nature. Today, a picture of the OLD roof , saying they’re ready to put on a new one. A few interior shots of unfinished drywall. Said they’re ‘ trying different finishes ‘. What?? You don’t have this stuff picked out yet?
> Does anyone else out there find this lack of information disturbing? The Ritz down the road has been open for over a YEAR. In the email they were practically begging people to pay their maintenance fees ( which are outrageous) and then telling them to use their points for another resort ( Key West, etc)
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this? PR itself is in chaos right now- and the lack of communication is very strange. You’d think they’d want to keep in contact with owners, because we are the income stream. What I’m asking is : has anyone laid eyes on this place, and see that there is actual construction going on??



You mean like here: https://clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com/#/member_resources/news/9
Where it details the repairs with photographs


----------



## travelhacker

I'm not following Hacienda Del Mar very closely, but I do read the updates on the website and if I were an owner, I would have some concerns about when they'll actually re-open. My completely uneducated guess is that Hyatt will have to cancel some reservations come December...


----------



## Elle Kaye

My husband talked to someone from Hyatt today & was told the Hacienda opening was pushed back to March of 2020. We loved it there.. went every winter for 20 years. Even with the closing of the Cerromar, the beautiful river pool, and just the Bohio as a restaurant...the natural beauty of the place is simply stunning. It was just an easy, stress free , laid back vacation. The staff was always wonderful ! But quite honestly, I am very hesitant to pay maintenance fees for a place that may never reopen. We own 4 weeks- that’s about $6500 in maintenance fees. It’s a pain to use Interval, and the trade off is a rip off. We go in February, and in February, if you’re coming from a Northern state, and want guaranteed good weather without a long flight, you’re looking at the Caribbean. The weeks were all paid for years ago at closing. They are unsalable at this point.. there is no Hyatt/ Marriott buy back program at this time...we are seriously thinking about just walking away. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sapper

travelhacker said:


> I'm not following Hacienda Del Mar very closely, but I do read the updates on the website and if I were an owner, I would have some concerns about when they'll actually re-open. My completely uneducated guess is that Hyatt will have to cancel some reservations come December...



With the political issues possibly causing further delays, my guess is they push the opening to early 2020. If I were an owner there, I’d be more concerned about a special assessment. Hyatt has never had one, but they’ve never had to rebuild a resort either. Hopefully the insurance covers the majority of it.


----------



## Sapper

Elle Kaye said:


> My husband talked to someone from Hyatt today & was told the Hacienda opening was pushed back to March of 2020. We loved it there.. went every winter for 20 years. Even with the closing of the Cerromar, the beautiful river pool, and just the Bohio as a restaurant...the natural beauty of the place is simply stunning. It was just an easy, stress free , laid back vacation. The staff was always wonderful ! But quite honestly, I am very hesitant to pay maintenance fees for a place that may never reopen. We own 4 weeks- that’s about $6500 in maintenance fees. It’s a pain to use Interval, and the trade off is a rip off. We go in February, and in February, if you’re coming from a Northern state, and want guaranteed good weather without a long flight, you’re looking at the Caribbean. The weeks were all paid for years ago at closing. They are unsalable at this point.. there is no Hyatt/ Marriott buy back program at this time...we are seriously thinking about just walking away. Any thoughts?



We were at this resort the January prior to the hurricane. We enjoyed it. Seriously thought about a resale unit. You might look at joining here and then you can list them free in the for sale section. Myresortnetwork.com seems to be a good place. Redweek.com, but will probably charge you the most. The weeks it sounds like you have may have some value, but I have seen eBay sales that started at $1 with seller paid transfer close at what pre-hurricane would have been insulting prices. All this being said, it was a beautiful resort, and I think it will be again.

EDIT - I agree with what Travelhacker said below about using the points you have in the Hyatt system. Maybe a few weeks in Key West could meet your needs until they have the resort back up and going.


----------



## travelhacker

Elle Kaye said:


> My husband talked to someone from Hyatt today & was told the Hacienda opening was pushed back to March of 2020. We loved it there.. went every winter for 20 years. Even with the closing of the Cerromar, the beautiful river pool, and just the Bohio as a restaurant...the natural beauty of the place is simply stunning. It was just an easy, stress free , laid back vacation. The staff was always wonderful ! But quite honestly, I am very hesitant to pay maintenance fees for a place that may never reopen. We own 4 weeks- that’s about $6500 in maintenance fees. It’s a pain to use Interval, and the trade off is a rip off. We go in February, and in February, if you’re coming from a Northern state, and want guaranteed good weather without a long flight, you’re looking at the Caribbean. The weeks were all paid for years ago at closing. They are unsalable at this point.. there is no Hyatt/ Marriott buy back program at this time...we are seriously thinking about just walking away. Any thoughts?



I'm sorry, that's got to be hard. Again, I've never been, but the location looks stunning. While I do think they will re-open (I'd put money on it being sometime in 2020 -- and March certainly sounds feasible), I think the issues that @Sapper mentioned have and will continue to slow it down. 

A few things:
1) I may be wrong, but I believe Hyatt still gives points to owners even though their home resort is closed. Have you considered trading within the Hyatt system? I have really, really enjoyed my trades.

2) Interval is a bit of a pain. The best tip I can give is to use the request first (or ongoing search) feature. It has worked extremely well for me. I've been able to stay at some solid resorts in very high demand times.

3) There are likely better options than simply not paying your maintenance fees. If you do not want to continue on with your ownership, if you have decent weeks, you shouldn't have too much trouble giving your weeks away (depending on the week, you may be able to sell them). Keep in mind this is a really horrible time to sell as there is so much uncertainty.

People are very helpful on this forum, and I do think there are a lot of ways that you could get value out of your ownership even though it isn't going like you would want. 

Please let us know if you have any questions about any of the options that could help you use your ownership.


----------



## SteelerGal

There is a Hyatt EBay Group as well if you are not already a member.


----------



## Sapper

SteelerGal said:


> There is a Hyatt EBay Group as well if you are not already a member.



What is this?


----------



## grevas1

According to the newsletter the management team sends out, if you call Hyatt the transaction fees will be waived if used within Hyatt Residence Club.  As for maintenance fees, my maintenance fees have been slashed/reduced by 50% for the last two years.


----------



## bdh

Sapper said:


> With the political issues possibly causing further delays, my guess is they push the opening to early 2020. If I were an owner there, I’d be more concerned about a special assessment. Hyatt has never had one, but they’ve never had to rebuild a resort either. Hopefully the insurance covers the majority of it.



Not an HDM owner, but in talking with a couple of the Key West Hyatt resort managers a few months back, they did not see a special assessment for HDM in the works.  There's a hefty deductible ($2.5M+) the HOA has covered, but insurance is covering the other $20+M.  Hope that holds true for the HDM owners.


----------



## Sapper

bdh said:


> Not an HDM owner, but in talking with a couple of the Key West Hyatt resort managers a few months back, they did not see a special assessment for HDM in the works.  There's a hefty deductible ($2.5M+) the HOA has covered, but insurance is covering the other $20+M.  Hope that holds true for the HDM owners.



That’s good to know. I was just at the Beach House for a few days, and the new manager there was the manager at HDM. Had I thought about it I would have chatted with him about the property.


----------



## grevas1

For those following Hacienda del Mar reopening, I received an update and the new date is May 22, 2020.


----------



## SteelerGal

Are they going to restore the entire property?  I know the complaint was ILG allowed the property to decline significantly.


----------



## Sapper

grevas1 said:


> For those following Hacienda del Mar reopening, I received an update and the new date is May 22, 2020.
> 
> View attachment 13676



Thank you for posting this. Unfortunately the opening has been pushed beyond when I thought it would be back. I feel for all the owners there. 



SteelerGal said:


> Are they going to restore the entire property?  I know the complaint was ILG allowed the property to decline significantly.



The photos that I have seen makes me believe they took the whole building down to the metal supports and concrete floors, and everything going in will be brand new. I would think that the big pool, kiddie pool, and hot tubs will be redone. Not sure about the golf course.


----------



## Reyme

Hey I am looking for Hacienda del Mar, week 52 or week 7 2bedroom,  if anyone wants to get ride of either of these please let me know . Rmedina@finopss.com


----------



## PerryKing

The club does not own the golf course. The club and the golf course basically have nothing to do with each other.  In fact the "OWNERS LOUNGE" building near the pool is actually still owned by the Developer / Successor:  Caribbean Properties Group.

Caribbean Properties Group  owns the two golf courses (and the third one that is closed (The Pineapple course) and THE PLANTATION across the highway from the Ritz.  ( There are homes being built around the old Pineapple  course - very expensive homes  - I saw them last month - end of JAN 2019 - as I walked by them and took pictures)

The    Caribbean Properties Group did develop the Ritz Carlton property a few years ago, and has plans ..someday  (for the last 10 years or so or more  ) to develop the next door property where the shell of the old Hyatt Cerromar Beach hotel still stands.  Someday it might happen depending on the economy and acquiring financing.  But I would not depend on it ever happing very soon.  So don't base any Club purchases on the speculation that some day there may be a new . smaller hotel built near the club, anytime soon anyway !!


Youtube Cerromar beach hotel historical info:  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjGjrvR5cjnAhUNWK0KHSN_AFQQtwIwAnoECAwQAQ&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_CE7SayHmI&usg=AOvVaw0Rf_XqjIR_1u7klPiLf7TQ

And the current day condition:


----------



## grevas1

Looks like Hacienda del Mar is still on schedule to open in May, 2020.


----------



## PerryKing

I think its a "soft" opening planed, for MAY 2020 with a full opening in June 2020,,  So I was told last week by Member Services in Orlando.

I hope that when they did the remodel in the first tower built , (the right side  tower  as you look at the complex from the front) ,  that they moved the shower heads in the master baths so that they are not aimed straight out at the shower curtains !  This original error was not in, or corrected in,  the "New"  (Left side) tower showers.


----------

